# 10 gallon cherry shrimp bio type



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am in possession of a empty 10 gallon i am going to put cherry shrimp and a few mystery snails in it.do you know of any plants that would make them look good?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Shrimp tend to look best with short, squatty plants.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm short sqyuatty plants.you mean like dwarf hair grass?and other plants that only grow a few inches.oh and also before i forget how many do you think would be a safe bet with a 10 gallon filter and about 5-8 gallon water changes a week?im thinking about 25-40?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Dwarf hairgrass is a huge pain to grow, I tried and failed miserably when I planted my first tank. A great short plant I can recommend is dwarf sag, spreads very quickly and has a very nice green to it. CHerry shrimp breed like crazy, so you might as well save yourself some money and start of with 20 (or less). As for water changes, don't change that much, you'll stress out the shrimp. 2g once a week is plenty


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm good,good.and yes i must say when i TRIED to grow it i got my butt handed to me on a silver platter.the stupid plant kept on breaking up until it was all in single hairs floating.6 bucks down the drain literally.oh yeah i was thinking to just buy 10.yep i know i will have at least 1 male and 1 female.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hairgrass needs lots of light.
Anubias, though, doesn't, and it's perfect for shrimp.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well then i know what going in my 20 gallon.both of them i have or had anubias under strong lighting and it grew well then i moved it to my 29 gallon where i see new leaves every now and again.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm how many mystery snails can be in here also like 20?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Don't know if you want that many, they get pretty big. I wouldn't like the way it looks with large snails. I would say, small snails just because of the size of the shrimp. Large snails just (in my opinion) don't look right with shrimp


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah i guess i just loooove mystery snails.but i do also like netrites snails.would they look good with them i saw some yellow ones with a pointed outwards spine at petco.but they are less then 1/4 on an inch maybe they are 1/8 .oh and everyone i have just picked up a 20 pound(so heavy)bag of black sand.my first time with sand.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Sands cool, just hard to have plants survive in it


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hard to survive in?i thought someone said it was good.let me check for a second.ah!i found it but it is on another site i will pm you it.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Dwarf sag is a root feeder, anubias is too but normally you don't plant it in the substrate so it would get the nutrients out of the water which would be fine. I have java fern in my planted 10g and its sand bottom. With sand you'd need root tabs as no waste can sink down to the roots to be used as nutrients. I wouldn't dose any nutrients in the water, it will kill your shrimp (happened to mine). Same with Co2, it won't kill your shrimp but it will mess with the water hardness. 7

With the dwarf sag it does fine of fish waste in gravel, I haven't tried it in sand so you would have to but I think you won't get away without roottabs.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok well i wasn't gonna do root tabs anyway.well i did do root tabs once but i never did it again.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

you know what i am actually am sorta afraid now...i feel like the plants will die if i put them in the sand and i really want some plants in the tank.i want some stems and other plants.i just really dont want them to die.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Plants and sand don't generally go together well without a little help. ( rockwool pots, root-tabs )


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well...i could pick up a 12 pound bag of flora max to use as a top substrate.would that help.and also i could use half of the 20 pound bag of sand and all of the 12 pound bag of flora max.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

You have to try, with root tabs the plants would probably be fine. Just start of small, one plant or two to try out. If it works, great buy more, if it doesn't you didn't waste any money


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That might work. Not sure why you want sand, but it doesn't "breathe" well.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well "salty" its because some dude said cherry shrimp would look good on it and that was before i got in to plants.and good news i went back to petco and i switched the sand with black gravel.it costed $2 cheaper.so with the sand i returned i had a little extra money left so i got a netrite snail.


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Im a little late to the conversation but apple or mystery snails will also eat your shrimp if they get a chance. Shrimp get out of the way most of the time, but during molting or directly after molting, a mystery snail can and will take cherry shrimp.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok then what about smaller species like netrite snails and smaller snails?


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Should be fine. MTS is great in a shrimp tank


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

aww i have some another member from another site(i can pm you the name of the site if you want)gave me some free plants and a bunch of them.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Nice, mts are really good for sand tanks btw, they really move through the substrate and sift around in it.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah i know.a few hours ago i was taking out all the gravel of the 10 gallon and i found several snails IN the gravel.i emptied the water out and i put in some nice smooth black gravel.then i filled the tank up and moved the filters back to the tank.shouldn't you be in bed?its past midnight.i know im going to bed.goodnight everybody.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

you know not everyone lives in the same time zone eh?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

can i change that on the site so that it says my time zone?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

it automatically does, it says everyones post in your time zone


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well it says everything is 3 hours ago.right now it is 9:50 but it will most likely say i posted this at 6:50.oh look i was right.


----------

